# Resin Minatures: Super or Plastic glue?



## Supersonic Banana

The question's in the title. I am considering buying some resin minatures and would like to know if you use plastic glue or super glue to build them and why.

Also: Which is better, resin or metal?(to build/work with/paint/etc.)

Thanks in advance!:victory:


----------



## ckcrawford

Personally I always use metal glue. I tend to always carefully make sure if I ever really need to replace something on the model that I can take it out without the model totally getting screwed up. I hate the way plastic glue always melts the plastic. I personally think its messed up, but if your not worried about changing your models than plastic glue is the way to go. Note that it will basically melt the parts together.


----------



## morfangdakka

I have always used super glue for my resin models. It just seems to work better for me than plastic glue.

I'm an old gamer so metal is not that bad for me to work with since the first minitures were almost all metal I got use to working with it. Resin is not that difficult to work with it just takes a little more time to prep and clean then metal or plastic models.


----------



## LTP

Super glue. Ive just been sticking fw models and I always uses "metal glue", I personally think platstic glue is crap lol.


----------



## bitsandkits

i use super glue for everything, never use plastic glue, and if you can get a super glue that has a brush applicator your on easy street.


----------



## humakt

Plastic glue is really not glue, but a sort of plastic welder. It partially melts the plastic and as it 'cures', the 2 parts are set together. This does means that the bond it theoretically stronger, but this is not always the case. 

As for resin models, super glue is the one to use as the plastic glue wont melt the resin so will not be effective.


----------



## fynn

i always use super glue, even on plastics (easier to take apart as well if needed, than with plastic glue). and as B&K said, if you can get some ssuper glue with a brush, even better


----------



## Count_the_Seven

I always use superglue, in case I need to separate parts in future...


----------



## Darkblade

I used plastic glue, not the one of GW but one with a "needle"


----------



## Khargoth

humakt said:


> Plastic glue is really not glue, but a sort of plastic welder. It partially melts the plastic and as it 'cures', the 2 parts are set together. This does means that the bond it theoretically stronger, but this is not always the case.
> 
> As for resin models, super glue is the one to use as the plastic glue wont melt the resin so will not be effective.


Be clear when you make your distinctions. What you're thinking of is plastic _cement_, which dissolves the plastic to form a bond. Plastic _glue_ is like super-glue; it bonds to surrounding surfaces and sets hard, holding the pieces together.




ckcrawford said:


> ...but if your not worried about changing your models than plastic glue is the way to go. Note that it will basically melt the parts together.


Plastic cement won't dissolve resin. The porous surface of resin will allow dissolved plastic to bond to it, but resin-on-resin with plastic cement won't work.


----------

